# How busy are roads likely to be in Germany on Sunday?



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

Hi. We're taking a late tunnel crossing on Friday night. Planning on staying night at Cite Europe, then having a short drive to Bruges for sightseeing and an overnight on Saturday. We've got 3 weeks and are planning on heading down towards the Fraenkische Schweiz, Bamberg, Nuremberg, Regensburg before coming back to Calais. We had thought that if the traffic was not too heavy on Sunday, we could travel a fair distance down the A4 and A3 Autobahns, hopefully reaching Wuerzburg on Monday afternoon without stressing ourselves out too much. A lot depends on the traffic, though. Does this sound reasonable? We've been to Germany loads of times, but this is the first time in a motorhome. All advice and info gratefully accepted.
Many thanks
Chris


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

HGVs are not allowed on the roads on Sunday.

I drove this year from Hannover-Mgdeburg-Berlin-Katowice,Poland on a Sunday and it was a doddle. Admittedly I left Hannover at 0430 but it was about midday when I left Germany.

Geoff


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

The ADAC (german AA) give detailed info on expected and actual traffic. You can enter dates you are interested in and it will give info on expected traffic, taking into account beginning and end dates of school holidays for the different Bundeslaender (like provinces or states).

Have a look here:
ADAC

If you don't read German Google can help with translating.

They also have Android and (I think) Iphone traffic apps.

Pieter


----------



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for your replies Geoff and Pieter. That's a heck of a drive, Geoff! Don't think we've got quite your stamina.
Pieter, the ADAC link is really useful. I do read German, so no probs with that. Looks as though they're predicting heavy traffic for the weekend, but hopefully the bulk of it travelling in the opposite direction to us. Fingers crossed!
Many thanks
Chris


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Chris

Yes it was quite a drive - Left Canterbury 0430 Sat for 0600 ferry. stopped Hannover at1715 then on next day arr Katowice 1615. All solo.

But I was moving to live here, not touring when I average 25 miles a day.

Have good trip.

Geoff


----------

